# Worms Wanted



## DaisyDuke (Nov 21, 2017)

before ordering online I am asking here. I need about five pounds of red wrigglers. I have a variety of sees to trade or can send a money order. The odd thing now is I would like them now, in January!


----------



## Pyrpup2016 (Sep 11, 2016)

There are many sites where you can order anytime - to be sure you get Red Wrigglers, I suggest you go to Bentley Christie, Red Worm Composting site. Some of the sellers have mixed breeds of worms, some not as good at composting as the Reds. There is a good Facebook group with lots of info in their files.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Go to the Singletree forum...the Mod. Shrek has been growing worms for years...


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Bait shop?


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Forcast said:


> Bait shop?


You can buy them at a bait shop at about $3 for 30 worms. meaning at a bait shop---200 would cost you about what 1000 would cost from a worm supplier.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

I hear a lot of NK soldiers have worms they would love to get rid of. Probably the cheerleaders too.


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

I would just order some.

I'm currently expanding my worm colonies. I had a half lb of worms given to me, that was the first colony. About a month ago, I had a lot more worms in there; so I made a new bin for them.

Now I have to build a couple more bins, to make new colonies.

I'm not sure how many worms I have now, but every handful of compost has 10-20 worms in it, plus what babies/eggs or whatever is in it.

I started vermicomposting July 2017, and have about 10-12lbs compost, just feeding veggie scraps. They seem to devour celery, apples and bananas; but seem to dislike potato peeling's.

I can compost year round with this set up, which for me is great! I keep them in my basement and never had an issue with odour at all.

I plan on intensifying my efforts to sell the worms and their castings, for some extra money. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I was thinking she wanted to start a worm bin. Thats why i suggest ed bait shop. My worm bins started with some left over bait in a big tote.


----------

